# Excessive sweating!



## mysteryguy85

I hate this. I sweat excessively when I am nervous. A lot of it comes from my hands, which I wipe on my pants but they still are so clammy. So when I'm in the store, say looking at electronics, and somebody hands me something...my sweat marks get all over it and I try to wipe it with my shirt when they're not looking. 

My buttocks sweats a lot out of anxiety too! Sounds kind of funny but it's not. When I am somewhere and I have to walk around and there's a huge wet spot that I ponder if people think I wet myself or something. 

This happen to anyone else?


----------



## kikachuck

This used to be a major issue for me back in my basket case days of jr. high and high school. But I lost a lot of weight in high school and it has made a big difference.


----------



## Lydia

Augh I was going to make a thread about this today. I sweat a lot when I get nervous, not out of my hands, but out of my armpits and my face. I can usually hide it by wearing sweaters or loose clothing or blotting my face, but I am always worrying about people noticing which just makes me even more anxious. I know it's not a huge deal but ah! Oh, I only weigh 110lbs, this problem is not exclusive to the obese.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I've tried so many things for this. It doesn't really act up unless I'm overheated (although this does happen easily) but it's unbelievably hard to treat! You'd think, being such a common problem, that there would be a quick works-for-everyone fix. Everything I've tried has failed.

Uhh well besides Botox, which helps immensely if you don't have to pay the full price, and don't mind the procedure. I go twice a year. I've taken pills called glycopyrrolate but the side effects are ridiculous, especially on the higher doses. I stopped taking them months ago because I got too fed up with the bs.

http://www.thefirstglance.ca/pages/botox_hydro.asp


----------



## Noca

My hands sweat uncontrollably. Its annoying for interviews when you have to shake hands.


----------



## dax

Try this: http://www.buydrysol.com/


----------



## millenniumman75

I sweat bad as it is. Paxil makes it worse! I have to wring out my clothes after a run! 
There's Certain-Dri, but I never buy it. I have been using Arm & Hammer Baking Soda antiperspirant and it smells nice and keeps me fresh :lol.

JUST A JOKE! 
*Your mom is so ugly, she used SECRET and it TOLD ON HER! :lol


----------



## shyvr6

Try some baby powder too for the more private areas.


----------



## millenniumman75

That'll work, too!
Gold Bond also.


----------



## Beggiatoa

I was reading something last night that said people who sweat a lot are low in magnesium and vitamin B1 and this possibly points to problems with your adrenal gland... Google it.

I used to sweat tons...just walking a block or two I was drenched in sweat. When I started taking magnesium, it almost instantly improved.

Magnesium helps to regulate your body temperature so that small changes won't throw it out of whack.


----------



## xboxfreak

Beggiatoa said:


> I was reading something last night that said people who sweat a lot are low in magnesium and vitamin B1 and this possibly points to problems with your adrenal gland... Google it.
> 
> I used to sweat tons...just walking a block or two I was drenched in sweat. When I started taking magnesium, it almost instantly improved.
> 
> Magnesium helps to regulate your body temperature so that small changes won't throw it out of whack.


That is very interesting. How much magnesium do you take?

I have had Hyperhidrosis since around 8th grade (so 6 years now I guess). I would go to school and within an hour or two my armpits on my shirt would be soaked. I sometimes changed shirts during the day. I was constantly afraid to raise my hand. Eventually I went to the doctor who prescribed Drysol (now OTC). It is basically aluminum chloride which plugs the sweat glands. You can use it on your hands too. Just be aware that it will stain clothing so use it at night.

Drysol has pretty well solved my underarm sweating but all that did was force it to my hands, back, and butt. My butt and back aren't that bad and I can live with them. But my hands are really a problem. I am going to start trying to put Drysol on them and see how that works. At one point I was even going to try botox.

I used to sweat all the time but now it is more just in anxiety provoking situations.

I hope this isn't against forum rules but this is a good forum about sweating and blushing http://www.esfbchannel.com


----------



## Peace99

Drysol doesn't work well. I have just ordered this new product called Tite Grip. I haven't gotten it shipped yet. But I will let you know how it works as soon as I get it. It came to $26.00 Canadian. Even if it doesn't work I have nothing to lose. The one thing I use for my arm pits which works very well is Mitchem. Also there are socks that you can buy that absorb sweat if you have really sweaty feet. Here are the links for the sweaty hands. The second link might be a scam. Not sure though.

http://www.titegrip.ca/contactus.html

www.klimadeodorant.com


----------



## 31GoingOn13

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I've tried so many things for this. It doesn't really act up unless I'm overheated (although this does happen easily) but it's unbelievably hard to treat! You'd think, being such a common problem, that there would be a quick works-for-everyone fix. Everything I've tried has failed.
> 
> Uhh well besides Botox, which helps immensely if you don't have to pay the full price, and don't mind the procedure. I go twice a year. I've taken pills called glycopyrrolate but the side effects are ridiculous, especially on the higher doses. I stopped taking them months ago because I got too fed up with the bs.
> 
> http://www.thefirstglance.ca/pages/botox_hydro.asp


I took glyco. and then my dr. switched my rx to levbid. I think I'm going to request the glyco. again, though. Levbid is a muscle relaxant and I personally don't think it's healthy to take twice a day every day for the rest of my life. My muscles don't need to be _that _relaxed-- they'll atrophy.


----------



## 31GoingOn13

TheCollector said:


> I have this problem really bad. It used to be exclusive to anxiety inducing situations, but now it's pretty much all the time. Even right now my hands are sweating!
> 
> I first noticed this problem during middle school. I remember I would completely drench my papers in sweat. There would be large wet hand prints on my paper. One time we were supposed to make acronyms out of our first and last names, using words that applied to each of our personalities, and I remember when I got to the "n" in my name, my teacher looked at my paper, which was soaked in sweat, and suggested "nervous".
> 
> Back then people would often, somewhat mockingly, extend their hand for me to shake it or give them five (in the latter case, I used to simply touch their hand, because I felt uncomfortable slapping hands), and because my hands were so sweaty, this one kid commented, on more than one occasion, that this was because of excessive masturbation.
> 
> By the way, there's something else I've noticed, and I don't know if this is connected to hyperhidrosis (assuming that's even my problem), but it's certainly been bothering me a great deal. Do you know the reaction most people have to nails on a chalkboard? Basically I'll experience a somewhat milder, albeit still very unpleasant, version when I touch a certain material. Anything like silk or polyester does it. Cotton and similar materials are fine. When this happens, I have an unpleasant visceral reaction and my goosebumps stand up on end. I also always wear socks around the house, because aside from feeling uncomfortable being seen barefoot, I also have this reaction walking on the carpet without socks. Rubbing my palms together sometimes does it too. Sometimes even the thought of certain things does it, like for example, right now I just thought picking up a bunch of rocks and I got goosebumps. This might sound rather typical, but it bothers me way more than it should. It's actually very irksome. I know I haven't done a very good job of describing it, but hopefully, someone knows what I'm talking about.


I know what you mean about having a tactile reaction... especially to beaded polyester. Think backpack material. I cannot stand the feel of that; the thought alone is making my hands clammy.


----------



## millenniumman75

I'd be careful. Sharon Stone lost custody of her sone because she wanted to get Botox for his stinky feet sweat problem. He was eight years old at the time.

I might have to look into magnesium. There's vitamin E and fish oil for the liver, too. Unfortunately, the last time I tried the fish oil capsules, I got sick. uke


----------



## striker

guys.. you are sweating cause your body is too hot!!
think about it..!!!
when you get tense.. its turning more hot.. 
your body is getting really hot
but your temp has to be around 98f, so your body tries to cool it by sweating
so sweating is saving your life, even though its messing up your social life.

Change your diet to cool your body. Stop eating things that heat your body too much

I used to eat primarily vegetarian food with meat on the weekends.
Then I moved to the US. I was living by myself. Started eating lots of eggs and meat.
Lots of heat. Stress adds more heat to the body. Over a period of few years this accumulates in your body and it shows up in different ways.
you get acidity, sweating, boils, anger, speech that stings etc.. this is various ways in which excess heat shows up in your system.
Learn about foods which cool the system over a period of time and see how sweating disappears. 
Mine has!!!


----------



## striker

so Find out your source of excess heat and remove it.

if you cannot remove it, figure out a way to cool it. 

Here are things that cool the body
Buttermilk
Coconut juice
Ripe Fruits ( non citrus ones)

Avoid meat, sour, acidic, oily foods as they heat up the body


----------



## snowfly

I usually never sweat except when i'm extremely nervous. and it isn't even my hands or somewhere I can hide it, it's my ****ing forehead. First job interview I went to the whole time only thought about how nervous and stupid I probably looked with my head gathering sweat -.-


----------



## 31GoingOn13

millenniumman75 said:


> I'd be careful. Sharon Stone lost custody of her sone because she wanted to get Botox for his stinky feet sweat problem. He was eight years old at the time.
> 
> I might have to look into magnesium. There's vitamin E and fish oil for the liver, too. Unfortunately, the last time I tried the fish oil capsules, I got sick. uke


This is a bit off-topic, but since you mentioned Sharon Stone and the custody ordeal with her son...

I didn't understand why she was raked through the coals for a certified medical treatment. Or maybe Botox for hyperhidrosis is only done for adults?

My hands and feet have always sweat-- I remember being around 8 and handing money to an adult to buy a book. The bill was soggy from being in my hand. I remember the woman looked at it in disgust.

I had so many people tell me I would grow out of it, and that it was "nothing," which is so dismissive.


----------



## Cypress

I only sweat from under my arms a lot (whenever I'm out and not even active), I don't know if it's from SA or just excessive sweating to begin with.



millenniumman75 said:


> *Your mom is so ugly, she used SECRET and it TOLD ON HER! :lol


I :loled


----------



## Mr. SandMan

dax said:


> Try this: http://www.buydrysol.com/


drysol does work for hands, you just have to keep using it...

my back will sweat if i have too much clothes on or something, or if its cold and then i walk in a warm room...


----------



## Cypress

I use something similar to drysol, because my doctor told me they stopped making drysol?


----------



## sweater

There are two forums I go to to get advice on this:

www.esfbchannel.com

and

www.no-ets.com


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

For some reason, Nardil makes me sweat ALOT. And the weird part is that its worst right after I get a shower. After I get a shower, my face, neck, chest, and back will literally drip with sweat. I usually wait about 20 minutes after taking a shower to put a shirt or it'll get all wet. This has been going on for about 4 or 5 months now. I'm waiting for this weird side effect to pass. It gets so bad sometimes I literally stick my head in the freezer. I also have a icepack I use everyday after a shower to cool me down and to wipe off sweat (the icepack is wrapped in a towel).


----------



## Anachiel

I have this dreaded problem too. Just thinking about it makes it happen, hands, feet, underarms, I think it's part hereditary. Being on Zoloft has helped with the fact that I don't get the cold feeling so much when I sweat as the Zoloft makes my body feel warmer, but some people find the medication makes them sweat more, I only find I sweat more when Im in bed sleeping and Ive been warm for too long so with that fact that's when I do sweat more. I hate the cold clammy feeling that comes with hyperhidrosis. But at least now it's just the sweating and not the cold feeling as such. It usually comes on when I think of an anxious situation, or sometimes it just happens for no reason at all even when Im relaxed. I think the medical world don't make such a big deal about this problem because it's not life threatening but they don't realise what a pain in the *** it is and how restricted it makes you feel socially. Unfortunately botox is too expensive and not everyone's health insurance covers it, like mine.


----------



## Positive

snowfly said:


> I usually never sweat except when i'm extremely nervous. and it isn't even my hands or somewhere I can hide it, it's my ****ing forehead. First job interview I went to the whole time only thought about how nervous and stupid I probably looked with my head gathering sweat -.-


how did u fix i?


----------



## rincewind

I seem to feel heat much more than other people around me (always liked cold weather, hate it when it's warm), so I tend to start sweating easily, just because I feel too hot. That usually starts on my forehead, and then I think "Oh crap, people can see I'm sweating". That makes me embarrassed and self-conscious, which makes me sweat even more, and it typically ends up with me sweating so much that I have to wipe it away every 10 or 15 seconds. This goes on for minutes at a time until I eventually calm down enough for it to stop. 

Sometimes it starts even when I'm not feeling hot already; recently I was sitting in an airport bar with a couple of people from work, eating some food and feeling about as comfortable as I get in those situations. Suddenly I found myself sweating a bit, started worrying about them noticing, it of course got worse, and I had to spend the next 10 minutes wiping my head and trying to pretend nothing was happening. Incredibly awkward 

I'd love to find some way of controlling it.


----------



## Positive

Bump for ideas...


----------



## Positive

womps


----------



## Rixy

I remember having to shake a woman's hand on work experience. Her smile quickly faded when she touched my sweaty, sweaty paw :/


----------



## John_in_SF

Nervous sweating isn't the same thing as hyperhidrosis, or being too hot, or taking an SSRI, etc. All of those can be triggers, but at least for me, the flood comes when I start to worry that other people are noticing it. Then, of course, the sympathetic nervous system obliges by pumping out even more of the shirt-staining stuff. I wish it were just my hands; for me it's the head, and it comes rolling down my face and neck like Niagara.


----------



## Cyberboy82

When I get nervous my armpits start raining sweat, its disturbing…I can only wear black or white shirts any other color is extremely noticeable and embarrassing. Only thing that can stop this is Botox shots, but there expansive and I cant afford them.


----------



## Positive

John_in_SF said:


> Nervous sweating isn't the same thing as hyperhidrosis, or being too hot, or taking an SSRI, etc. All of those can be triggers, but at least for me, the flood comes when I start to worry that other people are noticing it. Then, of course, the sympathetic nervous system obliges by pumping out even more of the shirt-staining stuff. I wish it were just my hands; for me it's the head, and it comes rolling down my face and neck like Niagara.


I have the same thing.

What medication have you tried?


----------



## BillG

*Sweating*

I also sweat a lot. I have for the past 8 or 9 years. It is really weird for me because I don't sweat from my armpits, feet or hands. All my sweating happens on my head, back, chest and butt. I can go from non sweaty to drenched in like 10 minutes. It is a really awful feeling especially if you are in a place that is not hot and you are the only one sweating profusely. I try to cover it up by blotting my face but it soon gets way past the point that I can hide it. I have left wherever I am to go home rather be out. It is a snowball effect because I can worry about it happening and it starts or gets worse.


----------



## Positive

BillG said:


> I also sweat a lot. I have for the past 8 or 9 years. It is really weird for me because I don't sweat from my armpits, feet or hands. All my sweating happens on my head, back, chest and butt. I can go from non sweaty to drenched in like 10 minutes. It is a really awful feeling especially if you are in a place that is not hot and you are the only one sweating profusely. I try to cover it up by blotting my face but it soon gets way past the point that I can hide it. I have left wherever I am to go home rather be out. It is a snowball effect because I can worry about it happening and it starts or gets worse.


What medications have you had? Anything thus far?


----------



## SuperTodd

I had hyperhydrosis with excessive armpit sweating. My hands and feet get slightly sweaty but no big deal. The armpit thing was terrible with constant sweat and could only hide it under a sweater.
I went to the Dermatologist and tried some treatments which didn't work. I ending up getting a surgery were they literally cut out tissue and sew it back together. Sounds drastic but so glad it did it. It definitely improved my quality of life and I do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Weston

John_in_SF said:


> Nervous sweating isn't the same thing as hyperhidrosis, or being too hot, or taking an SSRI, etc. All of those can be triggers, but at least for me, the flood comes when I start to worry that other people are noticing it. Then, of course, the sympathetic nervous system obliges by pumping out even more of the shirt-staining stuff. I wish it were just my hands; for me it's the head, and it comes rolling down my face and neck like Niagara.


I was able to control this type of reaction wth either Nardil or Parnate. That and Drysol helped.


----------



## Positive

Weston said:


> I was able to control this type of reaction wth either Nardil or Parnate. That and Drysol helped.


like facial conditions?


----------



## Chloemelli

Hi, I'm glas to see this here, I don't know many people would would talk about their sweat problem in real life ...

I used to suffer from severe sweating every day since puberty. It would start when I walked out the door the morning fro middle school. School has been traumatic for me. Thugs and bullies were always picking on me and since they'd realized that I was literally drippin from sweat they doubled their efforts! They thought it was fear but I always got the sweating, no matter if it was cold or warm and stuff. Well I first went to a Dermatologist with my mom in the mid 80s, noone knew much about hyperhidrosis back then. "Sweating is good for you" the doctor said. After several appointments over the years finally some therapist gave me a prescription for an antperspirant with aluminium chloride in 1993. It was a clear fluid from the pharmacy and I had to use it under my arms every night b4 sleeping. Guess what, it worked! Well, since this time I use this stuff twice a week and my sweating is gone (not totally so, just like 95%. on hot & humid days I'm still sweating a bit)! I know all the rumours about aluminium causing cancer or alzeheimer disease but that's BS, I'd read a lot of books and informations about that and scientists say there's no evidence at all. But: My skin reacted to the permanent usage, no doubt. I got that typical itching and stinging. At last I gave those new antiperspirants with additional plant extracts a try. Got me a bottle of swiss-made AHC20 sensitive from sweatrelief.info and used it instead of the pharmacy mixture. To my surprise it worked and I had no dermal irritations. Hope the sensitive effect will last forever. I'm saying this, thinking of the alternatives I have: Botox or ETS, which would be much more expensive. I also regard these as an ultima ratio ...

Well, that's my story. :um

Cheers!


----------



## kerosene

Mine just came back after a few years of being gone  I forgot how plain UNCOMFORTABLE it was. I am in the bathroom all the time putting on more deodorant or thinking I smell even if I don't, and it starts up even from walking fast. I'm hoping my body gets used to it and I calm down. I exercise more regularly now, but I don't know if that will help. Getting my thyroid tested also.


----------



## sonia

Hi All, 
When I drove my car, my hands sweated so much, that it dripped from the steering wheel. Excessive sweating had been with me for a long time. I was very conscious of it, and it really bothered me. The summers were the worst.
I did alot of research, tried a few different things, but what I read on Stop Sweating Today really did it for me. Just a great life changing book, that teachs you some neat minute everyday changes that get rid of the problem.

Check it out
http://www.sab1000.com/stopsweatingtoday/

It worked for me


----------



## lulu22

*Cure for Excessive Sweating*

Hi All,

I suffered from excessive sweating (hyperhidrosis) from the age of 11 to about 26. As a female this was extremely embarrassing and caused me a lot of anxiety in social situations. I tried everything to get rid of it botox injections in my armpits, supplements (zinc, magnesium) tomato juice, extra strength deodorants, rubbing lemons on my armpits you name it I tried it! I even considered getting my sweat glands removed I'm now so glad I didn't go down that route. Fr anyone considering this please be aware of the possibility of compensatory sweating ( the sweat coming back in a different region of your body).

The only thing that really worked for me was a combination of regular exercise and glycopyrrolate tablets. The tablets were the main things though they completely cured my sweating and now I barely sweat even in the summer! They are truly a godsend. You can get them from www.pharmacy.ca They are labelled to as Avert on here. If excessive sweating is getting in the way of you enjoying your life and causing you anguish and anxiety please try this. I'm not a seller and am in no way profiting from posting this information but this condition robbed me of so many enriching experiences and I just hope this information can help someone.

x Lulu


----------



## Cerberios

UGH When I sweat my face turns bright bright red and my hair becomes super poofy and frizzy! It sucks - I work at a reptile boutique so naturally it is VERY HOT and while all my coworkers are working, I'm dripping buckets while I see them not even so much as fan a hand to their face! Our work loads are all equally tedious.

I'm a sweaty lass, nervous and plain ol' heat hating. Worrying about my appearance usually gets me even sweatier >__>;; I go for wearing T-Shirts and baggy pants, oh yeah, very attractive haha ~


----------



## zomgz

I had a really bad sweating problem with my underarms, and I still do to some degree but it's much much better now.

I have with me a deodorant called Tom's "Long Lasting" Deodorant. I think you can buy it online, probably at amazon. It has no aluminum in it so it doesn't really clog the pores like most deodorants do, instead this one uses odor trapping salts. They really work great for me, you can put as much as you want on (a lot for me), it smells nice, and I rarely have a problem now.


----------



## stevenedaman

happens to me all the time!! if i meet new people,even if the room is 70 degrees my forehead will be sweaty.. i get more anxious cause i know it and sweat more. I hate it so bad!! i feel tingly and nervous around crowds and start to sweat. if i drink a couple beers it makes me feel more content though..


----------



## Positive

^^ Try the benzo at small dosages.


----------



## Wita

Hi,
Have you ever consult it to your doctor?I only hate with my armpit, whenever i forgot to use my odor then it will sweat unexpected 

Try to read some information to get a treatment and grab some one else outside experience for your considering

Get well soon!


----------



## pieceofpie

Same problem, it really irritates me. My palms are like really sweaty everytime I get nervous and it's not just like normal little sweat, it's like a water fountain overflowing. Can we really get like permanent solution to this?


----------



## scaredtolive

it's called hyperhidrosis. There are things you can do for it


----------



## Jessie203

I sweat more since I've been on my meds.. it's a side effect written down on a sheet and I'm like ohhhh well that sucks. All i can do is try antipersperant instead of deodarant I guess. i dont really smell bad or anything when I sweat its just annoying though.. its not like usual sweat either more like water.. its weird. maybe I should see a doctor LOL..


----------



## forex

happend to me today at the airport , i needed to find the gate and i coudnt find it(in my head i was saying like **** it happens to me again why be a faillure) was looking at the screen for ticketnumber so i got angry and heart rate began to rise as my body temprature and began to sweat .


----------



## Hypnotoad

Celexa makes me sweat, don't know if you are on it or not


----------



## Kate4evr1018

I blush. Beet red. Your lucky, sweating is better than having people say "OMG your face is purple."


----------



## MarvinH

I'm suffering from excessive forehead sweating especially in social meetings while meeting new people. This can be so embarrassing and I've tried so many medications and needless to say that none of them really helped...to be honest I believe this is a psychological problem rather than a medical problem. Has anyone tried hypnosis or other natural treatments? I'd really love to hear from anyone who had tried that - please, this is *extremely* important to me as I need to stand in front of 50 people next month and speech!


----------



## Positive

I would like to know as well..


----------



## lissa530

I sweat when I'm really nervous to. Which then also makes me feel embarrassed therefore making my anxiety worse .


----------



## westside

MarvinH said:


> I'm suffering from excessive forehead sweating especially in social meetings while meeting new people. This can be so embarrassing and I've tried so many medications and needless to say that none of them really helped...to be honest I believe this is a psychological problem rather than a medical problem. Has anyone tried hypnosis or other natural treatments? I'd really love to hear from anyone who had tried that - please, this is *extremely* important to me as I need to stand in front of 50 people next month and speech!


Have you tried Robinul?


----------



## Positive

ive been on robinul and after a stop in the drug, it seems like the effects aren't as strong..

i used to be able to feel it at 1MG< of it containing the sweat, but now, 1MG seems regular.


----------



## blankety blank

*natural remedy that works*

hey guys, i have been using this remedy for a while and it really helps me. I sweat if i get too distressed or frantic in a situation. Recipe for the remedy:

6 tps of apple cider vingegar, diluted to 5% acidity with "the mother"
6 tps of raw organic honey.
Fill the rest of cup up with water and stir until honey mixed in(750ml total)
The vinegar should taste a bit strong.
Drink 3 times a day (250ml at a time)
Try to drink it 20 mins before eating.

Sage Tea can also be very helpful as it is a natural astringent.

Hopefully this helps .


----------



## Positive

jyder said:


> hey guys, i have been using this remedy for a while and it really helps me. I sweat if i get too distressed or frantic in a situation. Recipe for the remedy:
> 
> 6 tps of apple cider vingegar, diluted to 5% acidity with "the mother"
> 6 tps of raw organic honey.
> Fill the rest of cup up with water and stir until honey mixed in(750ml total)
> The vinegar should taste a bit strong.
> Drink 3 times a day (250ml at a time)
> Try to drink it 20 mins before eating.
> 
> Sage Tea can also be very helpful as it is a natural astringent.
> 
> Hopefully this helps .


did u try this and then get urself in a stressful situation? i dont think natural remedies work.


----------



## blankety blank

Yup, feel free to try it, that's okay if you don't believe in them, everyone has different opinions.


----------



## pla73r

SURE FOR MEN MAXIMUM 48hr PROTECTION!!! Will cure and slowly stop the sweating in hands,feet or whatever! Its from boots.com and its 5pound, its an armpit roller, but on the hands it will cure you. I'm still using it now and I don't have to worry about sweat on my phone now. TRY IT PEOPLE.


----------



## lixcue

There is something that can help with all the sweating. It's actually keeping yourself from thinking about all of the sweating. If you don't think about sweat you won't sweat.

This can be done by thinking about anything else that do not have to do with sweat or anything like that.


----------



## Novembered

Yea, I sweat in all kinds of places, and it sucks. For a long time, I didn't know it had a name, I just thought I was really blessed. I realize that a lot of it comes from thinking about it, but it's so hard to act cool when you're dripping in public. FML. Granted, it's nothing compared to terminal illness, but it's just so damn embarrassing. Why me, you know? Stuff like this always happen to me. 

By the way, I wear--almost exclusively--polyester or other synthetic fabric shirts like sports shirts because they were made to handle sweat. Cotton doesn't wick away sweat like polyester, but instead just soaks it up and leaves you soggy. :/


----------



## snowyowl

That sweating around my butt causes me so much unecessary pain - there are times where I were black/dark pants so that it's harder to see. I don't know what else to do, :stu but I would do anything to stop it.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I used to never sweat at all, if it was hot out I just got really sick. Since I've been going to the gym a lot more I sweat more freely, and don't get so sick in the heat. It's a big improvement.


----------



## CODFAN

I have been sweating so bad for the last 3 years and have had really bad anxiety for 2 years and i mean really bad. I live everyday of my life now in fear of going out and completely avoid all my friends(if i actually have any left). 
SWEATING-
I have been swaping my shirts every couple of hours prob about 5-7 times a day they just get soaked. It is so uncomfortable.
Even more embarrassing is sweating down my back and butt. After having shower i will dry off completely put new fresh pants on and within half an hour there is a sweat patch showing through my pants(butt). There is now way i am wearing deoderant its absolutely pointless..


----------



## Michael11

I had problems with blushing that moved to sweating that moved to tension, and but the tension is completely gone, though the tension is almost there too.

The key, and I can not stress this enough, is not fighting to move your attention away from the sensation of sweating. You must focus on the sweating, you must allow your attention to be on your anxiety symptoms. I still to this day never remove my attention if I notice anxiety symptoms, from my body.

You are training your brain to become more nervous each time you sweat when you try and stop it or not think about it. Mental behavior is important in this situation too. At a subconcious level, your brain is beginning to and will have a major freak out at a subconcious level of worry. "Oh no, I'm sweating" "People are going to see me sweating" "People are going to think its weird that I'm sweating" "People are not going to like me because they'll think I'm weird for sweating" By this time your probably really freaking out about your sweating.

The key is to do the opposite of what your panic expects. If you notice yourself beginning to sweat, mentally say "Great, this is awesome, I hope I sweat so much that my shirt is drenched". If you are already sweating, say to yourself "Seriously? Come on, I am hardly sweating at all" Talk to the panic, "Panic, please make me sweat much more, this is pathetic". Keep doing this everytime you sweat and return your attention to the task at hand. If you attention goes back to the sweating, do it again.

You will lose some sacrifice some concentration in the short run, but I guarentee you will overcome your sweating problem this way.


----------



## ppazdera

The sweating definitely doesn't help SA. I was sweating terribly when nervous, meeting somebody. My face was like a waterfall what made me even more upset. Thank god I found something that could help - Electro Antiperspirant, works also with stress sweating on any area of your body. I hope I am not doing any advertising but I can really recommend this to all of you...


----------



## ChrisJep

MiraDry and Iontophoresis are probably the most effective treatments these days. MiraDry is quiet expensive but you can get your own iontophoresis machine for as little as $340 with the discount code from http://iontophoresismachine.org/


----------

